# Is this a good cage?



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I won this on ebay for 1.05(sorry no pound sign)-picking it up tomorrow...is it any good?

indoor cage, rabbit,chinchilla,guinea pig, ferret | eBay


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

What do you want it for?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's a freddy 2 rat cage.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> What do you want it for?


Ummm...dunno...just grabbed it as it looked decent and was cheap Mice or hamster I guess as I know a gerbil wouldn't be happy in it as nowhere to dig.I'd have to put shelves in it somehow I'm assuming.I have no idea how big it is-I can't translate measurements into how big it is if that makes sense?
I'm collecting cages-is this a sign of madness? LOL


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

blade100 said:


> That's a freddy 2 rat cage.


I knew someone clever would know what it was.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are a bit high for hamsters (they arent as agile as rats or mice) and small mice can get through the bars, but Ive used them successfully for my chunky mice


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks  I have problems seeing things in my head just from the measurements and the pic on there isn't great so had no idea about the height.(I have trouble reverse parking too as I can't imagine the space behind me in my head either).
So what rodent is it good for?I presume rats?Or is it one of those "too small for what it's sold as" cages?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

polishrose said:


> Thanks  I have problems seeing things in my head just from the measurements and the pic on there isn't great so had no idea about the height.(I have trouble reverse parking too as I can't imagine the space behind me in my head either).
> So what rodent is it good for?I presume rats?Or is it one of those "too small for what it's sold as" cages?


A couple of rats will be fine in there, but I wouldnt rule it out for mice, even if yours are tiddly mice you can still mesh it, they make great mouse cages, and at that price its a bargain.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

As TDM said they aren't suitable for hams, but beefy mice will be fine unless you want to mesh the whole cage 

That cage is fine for 2 rats, I have one but I only use it for bonding my groups of rats


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> As TDM said they aren't suitable for hams, but beefy mice will be fine unless you want to mesh the whole cage
> 
> That cage is fine for 2 rats, I have one but I only use it for bonding my groups of rats


Now now don't you and tdm start trying to get me to adopt a couple of rats too 

I'll look into meshing it maybe as that might be a nicer cage for meeces than putting them in a tank?And if not I can give it to a rescue.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Tis no good for meeces, you will need to send it to me instead :wink: Tis a fab cage for meeces when you put loads of hanging toys in it. Most mice fit in ok, I've only had one escapee and she was a tiny, tiny mousie  (And OMG I can't believe you got it that cheap    )


ETA: IT will be fine meshed for small meeces if you use a 5mm square mesh  Mine loved their cage, it had two shelves and a whole pile of toys - they were forever monkeying on the bars. THe nice big door made it easy to get into the meeces too 

EATA: Tis far better than a tank IMO


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

LOL nice try 

I'll go and pick it up tomorrow and see how big it actually is.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

polishrose said:


> LOL nice try
> 
> I'll go and pick it up tomorrow and see how big it actually is.


I am not a cage addict, so I don't know off by heart that the cage is 80cm long, 50cm wide and 80cm tall  No, I definitely don't know that. And I don't know that the shelves can be bought from ebay and ECF. Or that you can use some cat trays screwed to the bars as shelves instead. And I don't know that if the cage doesn't have the clips to hold it onto the base that you go onto the savic webpage and email them and a nice man named Stefaan Clemens emails you back and says he will send them to you for free. No, I don't know any of that :aureola:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

zany_toon said:


> I am not a cage addict, so I don't know off by heart that the cage is 80cm long, 50cm wide and 80cm tall  No, I definitely don't know that. And I don't know that the shelves can be bought from ebay and ECF. Or that you can use some cat trays screwed to the bars as shelves instead. And I don't know that if the cage doesn't have the clips to hold it onto the base that you go onto the savic webpage and email them and a nice man named Stefaan Clemens emails you back and says he will send them to you for free. No, I don't know any of that :aureola:


You beat me too it :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> You beat me too it :lol:


:lol: I just have way too much time on my hands tonight


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

zany_toon said:


> :lol: I just have way too much time on my hands tonight


I'm sat here watching 4 hamsters trying to run in the same wheel :lol:
Such a shame they have to be split in a couple of days


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I'm sat here watching 4 hamsters trying to run in the same wheel :lol:
> Such a shame they have to be split in a couple of days


 I couldn't face doing that, but I guess with syrians it isn't like male mice that you can keep them together if you know what you are doing


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

zany_toon said:


> I am not a cage addict, so I don't know off by heart that the cage is 80cm long, 50cm wide and 80cm tall  No, I definitely don't know that. And I don't know that the shelves can be bought from ebay and ECF. Or that you can use some cat trays screwed to the bars as shelves instead. And I don't know that if the cage doesn't have the clips to hold it onto the base that you go onto the savic webpage and email them and a nice man named Stefaan Clemens emails you back and says he will send them to you for free. No, I don't know any of that :aureola:


You made me giggle out loud! My new savic cambridge from zooplus came with a clip missing so I emailed savic after zooplus told me they couldn't send parts out and they emailed back to say they would send some out for free  So I now know that I will have clips for this cage if needs be 
And what is ECF please?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I'm sat here watching 4 hamsters trying to run in the same wheel :lol:
> Such a shame they have to be split in a couple of days


I do hope you are videoing it and preparing to put it on youtube  I watched a clip of 2 hamsters in one wheel and it was so cute and funny...I can't imagine 4 of them at the same time


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

zany_toon said:


> I couldn't face doing that, but I guess with syrians it isn't like male mice that you can keep them together if you know what you are doing


Yeah it sucks, but as you say with syrians they have to be kept on their own for their own safety.

Damn it I miss mice 

polishrose I can't video it, my battery is charging  I've obviously been using my camera far too much recently :aureola:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

polishrose said:


> You made me giggle out loud! My new savic cambridge from zooplus came with a clip missing so I emailed savic after zooplus told me they couldn't send parts out and they emailed back to say they would send some out for free  So I now know that I will have clips for this cage if needs be
> And what is ECF please?


Equine canine Feline, a fab pet website  Cheap UK Hamster Toys, Gerbil Toys, Mouse Toys, Hamster accessories and more : Online UK Pet Accessories, UK Pet Supplies, Rat, ferret, chinchilla, hamster, rabbit, guinea pig, cat, dog and horse products with FAST UK Delivery!



B3rnie said:


> Yeah it sucks, but as you say with syrians they have to be kept on their own for their own safety.
> 
> Damn it I miss mice


Niki has a load you know :wink: I couldn't cope without my cat and my meeces, I'd be lost without them


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

ohhhhh they have some cool stuff on that site...someone take my credit card away quick


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

polishrose said:


> ohhhhh they have some cool stuff on that site...someone take my credit card away quick


Give it to meeeeeeee, I won't use it at all :aureola: :Singing: :devil:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

zany_toon said:


> Niki has a load you know :wink: I couldn't cope without my cat and my meeces, I'd be lost without them


I'd love to have a group of girls (only had boys before cos they tend to be left behind ), I might tap her up once I get the baby hammies sorted out with new houses and I know how much space i have left


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I know the feeling, I got paid yesterday and i'm really trying not to spend all of it on stuff from Zooplus and ECF.. It's killing me! I need, i mean the mice need all of them cools huts and toys


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

zany_toon said:


> Give it to meeeeeeee, I won't use it at all :aureola: :Singing: :devil:


Ummmmm on second thought I'll just keep it here....safely ...just to keep temptation to a minimum...you know?:aureola:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

polishrose said:


> Ummmmm on second thought I'll just keep it here....safely ...just to keep temptation to a minimum...you know?:aureola:


Who? Me? Tempted? I'm immune to temptation...I only get things I know I need...that's why I have a dozen empty cages and enough mouse toys to fill a caravan :lol:



peter0 said:


> I know the feeling, I got paid yesterday and i'm really trying not to spend all of it on stuff from Zooplus and ECF.. It's killing me! I need, i mean the mice need all of them cools huts and toys


Meeces definitely need lots of toys, it's completely altruistic of us to go buy the toys for the meeces. We don't get any enjoyment at all from watching them play on those new toys do we? :lol:



B3rnie said:


> I'd love to have a group of girls (only had boys before cos they tend to be left behind ), I might tap her up once I get the baby hammies sorted out with new houses and I know how much space i have left


 I love my boys, most of my meeces have been boys for the same reason  17 boys, 18 girls just now - at one point it was 30 boys to a dozen girls


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Just thought I'd mention that the freddy cage is 63cm high not 80cm.

You can buy Ferplast shelves to go in it from ECF site.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I could easily spend hundreds on that ecf site...so many toys for little furries


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Picked the cage up and it's huge  No shelves or anything though,just a tunnel.It has both side clips though,and one carrying handle.The lady who was selling it was given it exactly as it was with sawdust in the bottom and a dwarf hamster in itShe very sensibly took it out and put it in a hamster cage.
I've stuck it in the garage for now as I'm going to mum's for dinner soon.I know where I'm going to put it though-in my bedroom  My meeces can keep me company in there when I get them


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I might have a shelf that will fit, I will have a look next week. I just re read that, has she giving you the hamster too


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I might have a shelf that will fit, I will have a look next week. I just re read that, has she giving you the hamster too


All shelves gratefully accepted  No she kept the hamster and put him in a smaller cage.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

polishrose said:


> Now now don't you and tdm start trying to get me to adopt a couple of rats too
> 
> I'll look into meshing it maybe as that might be a nicer cage for meeces than putting them in a tank?And if not I can give it to a rescue.


Yes would be fantastic cage for meeces if you get it meshed!! Mice love climbing around a cage!!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm confuuuused......been reading some sites that all say the cambridge and freddy2 are suitable for mice and don't need meshing as the bar spacing is small.The freddy spacing looks smaller than the cambridge to me.I can get my finger a lot further in the bars in the cambridge than the freddy.So would it actually need meshing?The freddy that is.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If your mice are decent sized mice then I personally wouldnt mesh it, I never did and had no escapes from it, I did however have an escape from a cage with a similar bar spacing, Mojo got attacked and squeezed through the bars to escape, she must have been pretty desperate but its possible, she was an average sized mouse. What Im trying to say is if they have enough food, water and things to play with, they cant smell the opposite sex nearby, and they arent being bullied, mice dont usually try to escape. In your position if your mice arent tiny then I wouldnt mesh it


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Well they will be tiny when I get them LOL.But I have a mini duna I can put them in when they're really small.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

polishrose said:


> Well they will be tiny when I get them LOL.But I have a mini duna I can put them in when they're really small.


I would leave them in that till they are about 7/8 weeks old, if they are still tiny then, its likely that they always will be so it might need meshing,meshing that cage is easy though, Ive done it in a couple of hours when I had youngsters to add to the group. If you go to Wickes they have a 6mm mesh, its only a couple of quid a sheet and you could do the whole cage with 2 or 3 sheets, you simply cut it to size with scissors and cable tie it to the cage, then cut off the ends of the cable ties.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I would leave them in that till they are about 7/8 weeks old, if they are still tiny then, its likely that they always will be so it might need meshing,meshing that cage is easy though, Ive done it in a couple of hours when I had youngsters to add to the group. If you go to Wickes they have a 6mm mesh, its only a couple of quid a sheet and you could do the whole cage with 2 or 3 sheets, you simply cut it to size with scissors and cable tie it to the cage, then cut off the ends of the cable ties.


Oh you have such faith in my DIY skills

Luckily my 14 year old daughter is very good at things like this so if it needs doing, she will be the one doing it


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

blade100 said:


> Just thought I'd mention that the freddy cage is 63cm high not 80cm.
> 
> You can buy Ferplast shelves to go in it from ECF site.


Now, if I was a cageaholic I would be very upset at the fact that I got the height wrong. It's a good job I am not a cageaholic.

:cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin: WAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got it wrong!!! :cryin:

:lol:



polishrose said:


> I'm confuuuused......been reading some sites that all say the cambridge and freddy2 are suitable for mice and don't need meshing as the bar spacing is small.The freddy spacing looks smaller than the cambridge to me.I can get my finger a lot further in the bars in the cambridge than the freddy.So would it actually need meshing?The freddy that is.


As TDM said, it depends on the mice  Most are ok with the bar spacing on the Freddy, all but one of mine were  You could always try them with a barred playpen if you have one - put it in their cage as a climbing frame and if they go through the bars then they can get through the freddy (both have a 1cm bar spacing normally 

Piccies when you set it up and get your meeces are mandatory


----------

